# No joy with meguiars 105 and DA



## kash21 (May 19, 2011)

Hi, 

So today had my first attempt at Machine polishing. I have a 2000 BMW e38 7 series so purchased a hard polishing kit with Megs 105 & 205 and lake and country Hydro pads.

As its my first time im probably doing something wrong but I see no difference between the two polishes. The 105 has a really short "work" time and dries too much and the residue is crazy. The 205 was just as effect and much ncier, easier to work with with no residue and gave the same results. However, both results only removed swirl marks. 

I don't seem to be able to remove any of the light scratches. Im guessing technique is my problem with the 105 as having watched numerous videos they seem to do so with it drying and any residue what so ever?

Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Were you inside in the shade and was the temperature low? Maybe it's too hot or you are doing it in direct sunlight?


----------



## leecarey212 (Oct 7, 2015)

I have a bmw and found the same thing at first but then realised I was going to fast with the da but when moving it slower with a little more pressure I removed scratches with an orange lake pad and meg 105 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Adjust your technique, if the pannel is too warm you can always give the pad a light mist with water.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

With 105 the result always comes with dust , 105 leaves too much dust I prefer Meg UC .


----------



## kash21 (May 19, 2011)

The panels I was working on were cool. I was working on an are of about 14"-14" at a time, maybe too big for fist time? I was using speed 2 to spread the compound and 5 to work it? Maybe i need to add a bit more pressure. I think ill try it a bit harder and slower on my mums golf first lol.

thanks for the advice.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This is kind of the way 105 works, thats why it suits wool so well. Although it seems to disappear, the pads clog less so you can get a work flow without continuously spurring the pads

With that said if using foam and getting stuff everywhere i would say adjust your technique. You will probably find the pad is slightly tilted, just enough to release product so you get a heavy residue and bits flicking out. Make sure the pad is perfectly flat. Add heavy pressure from the top of the machine, work in small sections with very slow arm movements. It will disappear much much quicker than 205 but it should correct quick and be an easier buff now


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

The problem with 105 is picking the right pad to remove the defects, you have a 7series BMW and is usually hard paint. 105 works great with a Meguiars micro fibre pad on a DA, and tends not to dust up as quick as a foam pad, but it is important that you prime the pad all over with 105 and spread the compound around your working area at speed 1-2, stop apply 3-4 small drops of 105, turn the speed up to 5-6 and work at a slow speed with medium pressure till it starts to break down, break down your panel into small 2f-2ft areas, after each area has been corrected ensure you clean the pad of any paint residue with a small pad brush or a micro fibre cloth or if you have compress air, wipe away polish, then move onto your next section, don't have to prime your pad just add 3 small pea size drops and carry on.
Once your happy with the panel, just give it a wipe down with some panel wipe, you will be left with some hazing which is normal, then with 205 use finishing L/C pad and refine the finish. Panel wipe your section and inspect.You will need at lease 3 MF pads to do the compounding sorry for being so long.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

As stangalang says get yourself a wool pad,it realy is so much better to use.
On his basic machining course last year I used wool,mf and foam pads with 105 and the wool felt natural with slow arm movements, if that makes sense.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## kash21 (May 19, 2011)

chongo said:


> The problem with 105 is picking the right pad to remove the defects, you have a 7series BMW and is usually hard paint. 105 works great with a Meguiars micro fibre pad on a DA, and tends not to dust up as quick as a foam pad, but it is important that you prime the pad all over with 105 and spread the compound around your working area at speed 1-2, stop apply 3-4 small drops of 105, turn the speed up to 5-6 and work at a slow speed with medium pressure till it starts to break down, break down your panel into small 2f-2ft areas, after each area has been corrected ensure you clean the pad of any paint residue with a small pad brush or a micro fibre cloth or if you have compress air, wipe away polish, then move onto your next section, don't have to prime your pad just add 3 small pea size drops and carry on.
> 
> Once your happy with the panel, just give it a wipe down with some panel wipe, you will be left with some hazing which is normal, then with 205 use finishing L/C pad and refine the finish. Panel wipe your section and inspect.You will need at lease 3 MF pads to do the compounding sorry for being so long.


Not at all, thank you for the detail


----------



## kash21 (May 19, 2011)

Well, I've decided to get the MEG's MF pad and microfibre compound for the correction stage. 

I like the way the 205 works on the foam pad so will use that for refining rather than the MF finishing pad. So hopefully will have a nice balance between the two.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Let us know how you get on, just remember to clean your pad of residue .


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

sorry hijack but does the pad cleaner work with mf pads?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Never used it, but as I said before to get the best out of M/F pads you have to clean them if you don't then you get a build up of paint residue ie- clear coat in the fibres which can do more damage than good. ( work clean).


----------

